# Dragoon Passed Away



## Ex-Dragoon (28 Apr 2012)

http://obits.dignitymemorial.com/dignity-memorial/obituary.aspx?n=Sanford-Mann&lc=3198&pid=157286232&mid=5083706&locale=en-CA

In Memory of
Sanford Mann
June 9, 1943 - April 26, 2012
Obituary

Passed away at the Campbellton Regional Hospital on April 26, 2012 at the age of 68, Mr. Sanford Mann of Flatlands, husband of Zeta Lynn (McDavid) Mann.

The funeral service will be held at Maher's Funeral Chapel, 64 Lansdowne Street Campbellton on Monday at 2:00 pm. 

Visitation at Maher's Funeral Home, 33 Lansdowne Street Campbellton, Sunday from 2pm to 4pm and 7pm to 9pm. Legion members of Campbellton branch # 19 and all members of the Royal Canadian Legion are asked to meet at Maher's Funeral Home on Sunday evening at 7:30pm for Legion Service.

Funeral arrangements are in the care of Maher's Funeral Home, Campbellton.
****************************************************************************************************************

Not sure if any other Dragoons are aware of this, saw it on FB so thought I would spread the word.
From his pic at the site he was in probably when I was with the Regiment sadly though I don't remember him. RIP.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Apr 2012)

RIP  
Audax et Celer


----------



## Lance Wiebe (28 Apr 2012)

He was a great guy, I liked him a lot.
He was almost always called "Chuck". As in Chuck Mann, if that helps.

RIP, Chuck.


----------

